
Open Source Is Broken - florimondmanca
https://dev.to/degoodmanwilson/open-source-is-broken-g60
======
jimmyvalmer
6,000 words can be condensed to: Open source software is immoral because
authors are uncompensated and because bad actors (his example was ICE) use it.
The solution then must "come from a place of respect of other people." He
concludes he has "no idea" what a people-centric collaborative model would
look like.

> There's still a lot to be said...

No, I think you've said quite enough, none of it particularly insightful.
Verbosity is an existential threat.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"An existential threat" is a bit much, but I definitely thank you for the
conciseness of your summary.

------
Hitton
Terrible article written by someone who doesn't even know the difference
between open source and GNU GPL.

